# Angel eyes on e46..anyone have pics?



## evilfactoryowne (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm really interested in doing this, but heard something about optical rings. I wanna see what its all about.


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

<img src=http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/attach/test_test/Turbo323i.jpg
>​
http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/read.php?f=1&i=132940&t=132940


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Look Go To Petboys For Angle Eyes!!!!*

http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/read.php?f=1&i=132940&t=132940

THIS IS NOT MY BIMMER!!

<img src=http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/attach/test_test/Turbo323i.jpg
>​
:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

Not going to be performing that mod on my Bimmer .. but that actually does look pretty cool.. :thumb: 

I think red would definately look bad ass .. (and I guess, quite un-Bimmerish at the same time :thumbdwn: )..


----------



## evilfactoryowne (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Look Go To Petboys For Angle Eyes!!!!*



325CI~02 said:


> *http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/read.php?f=1&i=132940&t=132940
> 
> THIS IS NOT MY BIMMER!!
> 
> ...


Would you be suprised if I told that only cost $35??? Thats a bargain at autozone! Still looks clean azz hell too! Very nice!


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2002)

325CI~02 said:


> *<img src=http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/attach/test_test/Turbo323i.jpg
> >​
> http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/read.php?f=1&i=132940&t=132940 *


Whoa!! whos car is that??? and which angel eyes maker is that??? those are awesome looking!!!

those arent photoshop upgraded are they???? or is that the real deal?


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Look Go To Petboys For Angle Eyes!!!!*



evilfactoryowne said:


> *
> 
> Would you be suprised if I told that only cost $35??? Thats a bargain at autozone! Still looks clean azz hell too! Very nice! *


Are you saying the A.E. as shown in that picture are $35, or is that for some other set? Got a link?

:angel:


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Look Go To Petboys For Angle Eyes!!!!*



Mr. E said:


> *Are you saying the A.E. as shown in that picture are $35, or is that for some other set? Got a link?
> 
> :angel: *


I take it, those are them. There is a link in that thread that you can follow and he said he made it out of Neon


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Look Go To Petboys For Angle Eyes!!!!*



Joose said:


> *
> 
> I take it, those are them. There is a link in that thread that you can follow and he said he made it out of Neon *


Thanks Joose, I guess I should have paid attention and followed the link!


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

*go to this site*

the real ones are for sale here:
UCC :thumb:


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

So do these things run off batteries or are they photoluminescient (glow in the dark)? I've seen several mods that included the actual halos from th e 5-series to companies like 
HIDS 4 Less that actually make their own version. I don't know about the different weird colors like red, blue, etc, but I think they look pretty cool especially With the eyelids.:angel:


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

*not angle eyes-INSTA TICKET!!*

not angle eyes-INSTA TICKET,
tRY DIVING LIKE THAT~~~!!!


----------



## evilfactoryowne (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Look Go To Petboys For Angle Eyes!!!!*



Mr. E said:


> *Are you saying the A.E. as shown in that picture are $35, or is that for some other set? Got a link?
> 
> :angel: *


The owner of that car told me something about glue tubes and something else...Said it cost him $35 for it. He also made a front grill from parts at home depot....Maybe he can make me an M3 engine from parts at sears?


----------



## Chase265 (Jan 10, 2002)

here's mine...I used actual rings from the E39


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Chase265 said:


> *here's mine...I used actual rings from the E39 *


Would you be willing to share the "how to" part of this with us? 

Patrick


----------



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

Patrick 320d said:


> *
> 
> Would you be willing to share the "how to" part of this with us?
> 
> Patrick *


I would like to know too!


----------

